# Hunter Mountain - No Regard For Rider Safety!



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

i never have a problem on the b lift.


learn to get off. most of the people fall because they are from nyc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I never had a problem with that lift either. I noticed most lift operators are all the same everywhere. Im going to Hunter this Sunday and Wyndam on Monday. Wyndams better anyway.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

yup best solution get a set of flows and strap in on the lift, or learn how to get off a lift maybe they have a deal where if you take a class you get mountain access for the day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

haha. thats like me saying most people are a**holes because they're from new jersey. im not from nyc.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

children dont argue the point is get flows or get lessons cause you suck


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Everyone sucked at one time or another learning, don't fret much over it and just keep at it till you get it. Personally I haven't had a problem with Hunter and been there twice so far this year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

well, i guess you guys are the 20% i was talking about - congratulations! 

yea i suck, thats why i posted that. ive boarded for many years - vail, mt snow, several times, okemo, killington, all over pa nj, ny,etc. i guess i should stick to the hard hitting serious topics on this forum like which gloves are cooler. 

that lift is the only one i have ever had a problem with anywhere. god, im surrounded with hunter flag wavers, im in the wrong place. maybe they fixed it. whatever. fuck this.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I wasn't saying you sucked, I was correcting Dawg who needs people to excuse herself from her daily pms, which is pretty much every day since she joined this forum. I said I didn't personally have a problem with it, sorry I don't fit within your group of haters on the mountain


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

no need to get hyphy about it champ just saying if you cant unload from a so so chair doubt you have ridden those places. there is a difference between riding those places and falling all over those places. whats your email addy ill paypal you some cash for lesson and some zanis settle down. and dont talk shit about gloves if you are so bad ass maybe you should try getting off the lift with a real set of gloves and maybe you wont fail

daily PMS or daily pms cause i dont get any daily private messages here kinda makes me sad. if its the PMS option i have had it long before joining here but either way it was a good attempt. next time try harder. if i wasnt on watch this post would be more interesting but im trying to reform.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

WTF am i talking to somebody from washington?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

no seriously im really good at getting off, i get off your mother 2x wk.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

HunterSucks said:


> WTF am i talking to somebody from washington?


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

HunterSucks said:


> no seriously im really good at getting off, i get off your mother 2x wk.


i dont know if i should applaud my mom for getting some action for her age or be sickened by the fact you would do her. either way you look bad. you are amusing though, please keep it going if i have to fight back im not the instigator so i think its fair game then.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

just ignore dawg... always instigating 

Hunter isn't that bad... but then I fall off the lift alot in general (no stomp pad). It does get icy in the afternoons though. What part of Brooklyn are you from?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

4 the doof hunter flag-wavers...

GOND-DUH-LA!!!

gon⋅do⋅la   [gon-dl-uh or, especially for 1, gon-doh-luh] Show IPA Pronunciation 
–noun
An enclosed cabin suspended from an overhead cable, used to transport passengers up and down a ski slope or over scenic or treacherous terrain.
A lightweight narrow barge with ends that curve up into a point and often a small cabin in the middle, propelled with a single oar from the stern and used on the canals of Venice.
A basket, enclosure, or instrument sling suspended from and carried aloft by a balloon.
An enclosed structure suspended from a cable, used for conveying passengers, as to and from a ski slope. 

FUCK HUNTER AND THEIR SHIT-ASS-OLD EQUIPMENT!!!

wuz up washington, why r u here? r u lonely? no washington posts about whack gloves 2 get stoked bout? fri nite & ur on some puss-ass-forum, no gf? dude prob gettin' stoked 4 da dope-ass steezy pow yo? sorry 'bout the mothers thing, ill get off mothers.

this forum sucks my ass. worst i have ever seen. but i must say i expect nothing less from my fellow riders. god im dumb - why would sboarders care about safety, duh?

definitely grenade gloves r best 4 me. warm & smooooth babbyyy!!!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

well your doing a good job of fitting into that Brooklyn stereotype that you claim is false.

why the fuck would hunter get a gondola. its got a high speed already, its not big enough to warrant one.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> just ignore dawg... always instigating


didnt really instigate this time around just followed the thread topic that others stated.


HunterSucks said:


> no gf?


im not a lesbian, second i dont speak with that jargon as from my other posts you can see i frown upon it, third its friday night and i live in shithole WA nothing to do but troll and hit the mountain early tomorrow. helps to be informed on just who you are trying to flame on. fourth if this is such a shit forum GTFO and dont let the interwebz door smack you on the way out. kthanksbyeWTFBBQ hugs and kisses.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

At first the OP had me fooled. The first post was well thought out and utilized good grammar. I almost mistook you for an adult. Then I read your rebuttals and you seemed to degrade to about 14 with the mouth of a sailor. I mean, look at your user name. You could really top it off if you made your avatar a picture of you flipping off the chairlift, or giving the liftie a wedgie.

Everyone has a bad experience and it sucks that you got hurt. But what do you expect the resort to do? Care? Doubtful.

I'd say you should chalk that chairlift up as dangerous and avoid it. I've never been to Hunter so I don't know if it services the best slopes or not, but if it is going to kill you it doesn't sound worth it.

Just my two pennies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> well your doing a good job of fitting into that Brooklyn stereotype that you claim is false.
> 
> why the fuck would hunter get a gondola. its got a high speed already, its not big enough to warrant one.



wtf r u talking about. IM NOT FROM NYC!!!!! & didnt claim anything about anything. uh chronic needs to reread\

yea, no shit. just taling about im used to gondolas and lifts that dont suck and are ass old. 

whatever. everyone knows that with snowbarfinging that its better to look good than to feel good. so i need to start payin more attention to my dope asss steezy threadz yo and stop bein a whiny little bitch. 

the fact remains that i tried to start a thread about something serious and got smacked by everyone (except 1 chick) but bet if i started a thread about whos tits are bigger hannah or gretchen, id have 500 pages of replies. god, there is no age restrictions on this site, im prob arguing with 12yo's. 

admin please nuke this post. nuke my acc't too while your at it. im done. 

of course roxy gloves are great for my little chickitas. nikita too.

_Edited by Snowolf: delete personal attacks._


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

dude are you off your meds? if you acutally read the board you will see there is no 'steezy' jargon going on here its not our fault that you have some personal vendetta that you arent smart enough to either

A. dont go there anymore and dont bitch about it
B. dont join a board with hunter sucks and post about it and want to be taken serisouly
C. try skiing
D. Go to Vail and all those other places where you dont have this problem
E. I have never heard of snowbarfing sounds like a skier comment to me so go with suggestion C.
F. _(deleted)_

i mean seriously do you even read this board other then looking like a troll in this thread? but you were right in one aspect of your thread and that was calling yourself a little bitch i will agree with that.

_Edited by Snowolf: better left unsaid in light of OP mental state._


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

the only guy that responded to my post that is in my area is the _(deleted)_ from jersey. whats the matter guys, no threads in your time zone? 

and wait a minute washington, your a chick? i thought you were a dude! your not the slut in the avatar are ya? couldnt be. if it is you, _(deleted)_ finally thanks but ive already been to Vail, it was awesome. 

hey everyone ive changed my OP to better suit this forum. 

this is fun.

_Edited by Snowolf: Personal attacks_


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

when they say NYC - they mean all the 5 boroughs...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, I can see you getting banned quickly. You started off fine, but now that you've shown your true colors, I think I'll just back out of the room slowly. Feel free to keep screaming at your monitor I guess. cuckoo


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

dude this guy went from bitch to totally psycho in 3 posts flat. i think thats a record never seen that before. this has to be some 15 yr old douche that was crying cause he cant get off a lift. i mean come on why would you edit your first post. anywho im not slutty if you read my other posts you will see i have a bf so and no im not the girl in the avatar you can still use that as spank material but its not me, where is wolfie when you need him,


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh geez,

What a deep hole you have dug yourself into.


----------

